# GMG Jim Bowe Or Daniel Boone



## thegweedoe (May 5, 2017)

Hello.  I think that I am going to invest in a new GMG pellet smoker this weekend.  I have been smoking with an offset for 10 years, but really want to move to a pellet that will take a little less hands on and frustrate me a little less (I hope) with trying to keep up my temps.

with all of that said....  I have read (and understand) the pros and cons of pellet smokers.  I don't expect to get as much smoke as I do from my offset (even though I have seem some good tricks out there with pellet smokers to get more smoke. 

I think, from my research, I am going to like the GMG line of grill the best.   What I am stuck on now is size.  Do I get the Daniel Boone or the Jim Bowe.   My budget is $750 to $800.  Right now I can get the Daniel Boone with Wifi for that... or the Jim Bowe without Wifi...

I generally grill/smoke for less than 8 to 10 people... There is once a year we do a pot-luck cookout, that I squeeze 4 racks of rib, a butt, and some sausage onto my 400sq offset (have an extra rack and make it all fit...somehow!)  Either grill is a size upgrade for me.


Any thoughts, options, of personal experience that could help me with this purchase?!?!?



Thanks,

Gweedoe


----------



## ironcleveland (May 6, 2017)

I would recommend getting Wi-Fi no matter what size you end up with.  If for nothing else, it allows you to update the grill's software.  GMG is constantly tweaking the firmware on these to make them run better.  Also I would look around for local stores that carry them.  I picked up my Jim Bowie Wi-Fi for $750 from a local hardware store.  They had the Daniel Boone Wi-Fi for $600.  Pull up the dealer locator and call all the stores around you for the best price, you might be able to get the bigger grill with Wi-Fi for you budget.  If not, the Daniel Boone is a very popular size also and will probably work for you.


----------

